# Opinions Needed- Hardtail Rider Renting Dually in Moab



## NJ Gator (Jul 27, 2019)

Hi All!

Pretty much a dedicated HT rider- not against dual suspension but 99% of my riding is covered by my enduro HT (RSD Middlechild). Going to Moab and plan to hit some fun trails for a HT (Slickrock, Navajo Rocks, Klondike Bluffs) but will be hitting Porcupine Rim as well. Thinking of bringing my bike and renting for the PR day.

Looking at rentals and two caught my eye (Looking to have a bike that will not feel SOOOOO different that I may not enjoy it):

Transition Scout
Santa Cruz 5010.

Also considering renting the whole time- start with the easier trails and lead up to PR.

Thoughts?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

When are you going? Some shuttle companies shut down between December and March. It's pretty cold now, and the snow levels will be dropping.
I'd rent the whole time. Riding Moab on an H/T is like going a week without toilet paper. Yeah, you can do that, but why? I think it's more fun with an F/S, and way more comfortable. But Slickrock would be the best of those options on an H/T. I think even Navajo would be better on an F/S. It's just less jarring.
otherwise, put the biggest tires on that you can and drop the pressure a bit.

Edit: Oh, I see it takes 2.8" tires, so that would help a lot, I think. I'd still rather ride Moab on a full suspension, but everyone is different. I'd rent something like an Ibis Ripmo. I love that bike for Moab!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I may be a glutton for punishment, but of all of the times I've ridden Porc only two were on full suspension bikes. If it was me, I'd probably just ride the bike I was familiar with on everything and skip the rental.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

NJ Gator said:


> Thoughts?


Having lived/ridden in NJ and now being near Moab for a few decades, of course I have thoughts. Ha.

So, IMHO, Moab is a great place to justify that bike that is a bit more cush or burly than you normally need. Yeah, you can make it about big hits if you wanted but you listed fairly docile trail systems so it'll be more about chatter and jarring that will get punishing over the haul. Take someone from the east and give them a week in west/desert riding and I think most will appreciate the joint saving qualities of a full suspension. The speeds will be higher than NJ and the descents longer.

These days, I mostly ride my HT and I've ridden both NJ (Chimney rock, Alamuchy, Allair, Huber/heartshorn, SourLands, Ringwood, RoundValley, MountainCreek, basically everything) and Moab with the HT over the years - I know NJ has proper rocks. Love HTs.

But if I had the choice, I'd take my nice cushy FS if I was heading to Moab today. If you have that rental locked down, it may simplify your travel too.


----------



## NJ Gator (Jul 27, 2019)

Carl Mega said:


> Having lived/ridden in NJ and now being near Moab for a few decades, of course I have thoughts. Ha.
> 
> So, IMHO, Moab is a great place to justify that bike that is a bit more cush or burly than you normally need. Yeah, you can make it about big hits if you wanted but you listed fairly docile trail systems so it'll be more about chatter and jarring that will get punishing over the haul. Take someone from the east and give them a week in west/desert riding and I think most will appreciate the joint saving qualities of a full suspension. The speeds will be higher than NJ and the descents longer.
> 
> ...


You nailed it- I live next to Sourlands and have ridden everything you listed with the exception of Mountain Creek. That being said, I wouldn't ride my HT at the creek- ever. So cool I think y'all have convinced me!

I am not going till May but I want to get the right rental squared away now and not be in a position to take whatever is available.

Thanks all!


----------



## NJ Gator (Jul 27, 2019)

MSU Alum said:


> When are you going? Some shuttle companies shut down between December and March. It's pretty cold now, and the snow levels will be dropping.
> I'd rent the whole time. Riding Moab on an H/T is like going a week without toilet paper. Yeah, you can do that, but why? I think it's more fun with an F/S, and way more comfortable. But Slickrock would be the best of those options on an H/T. I think even Navajo would be better on an F/S. It's just less jarring.
> otherwise, put the biggest tires on that you can and drop the pressure a bit.
> 
> Edit: Oh, I see it takes 2.8" tires, so that would help a lot, I think. I'd still rather ride Moab on a full suspension, but everyone is different. I'd rent something like an Ibis Ripmo. I love that bike for Moab!


Going in May- but I am part of a group that will only redoing LPS (I think maaaaybe UPS). Ripmo sounds like a great bike as well. Thank you


----------



## NJ Gator (Jul 27, 2019)

sgltrak said:


> I may be a glutton for punishment, but of all of the times I've ridden Porc only two were on full suspension bikes. If it was me, I'd probably just ride the bike I was familiar with on everything and skip the rental.


I hear you- I like having my own bike- but will I just be beaten up over 5'ish days? Probably. Also by renting I can rest easy I won't be trashing my own bike s I know how Moab eats bikes. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I had a great time riding Ahab on my Honzo. It’s certainly got some rough stuff but most of the time you’re not going as fast as you would on PR. It didn’t seem overly rough, in any case, and I rode every line.

Either of those two rentals would be fine for the majority of Moab’s trails.


----------

